# New math problem #2



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Since the area & volume of a 1" slice of the cone (funnel) varies depending on how high up you wish to measure, there is no 'constant' answer as to how many pounds of honey per inch.

If you wish to do a kind of a visual estimate, doing separate calculations for each vertical 1" and marking the corresponding amount on the side of the funnel would be one option - or prepare your own "custom" marked dipstick with pounds marked on the stick.


My suggestion is to break the math problem into two parts and calculate separately, then add them together. The base area is appears to just be a cylinder (see your previous thread for those calculations) then compute a volume for a cone, perhaps using this calculator: http://keisan.casio.com/exec/system/1223372110

Add them together and convert to gallons, then to corresponding pounds of honey.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

A quick integral will give you the answer. Define a line and rotate it around an axis and integrate. Enjoy


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

I hated calculus and promptly forgot eveything as soon as I got out of the class. I prefer the hands on approach for this problem, use a 1 gallon container of water, pour it in, and make a mark on a stick for every 12 pounds of honey it represents. Repeat until the water runs out onto the floor. Then, stop trying to put more water in the container.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

When you say pounds of honey per inch, are talking about 1" markings on the inside wall of the funnel, or a vertical inch like sticking a yardstick in the tank and measuring honey depth?


----------

